# Lelit pl162t buy it?



## coffeemilk

How does Lelit pl162t compare to:

- Expobar Brewtus IV-R,

- Profitec Pro 700

- ECM Synchronika &

- Rocket R58

in terms of quality and temp stability.

All of them a with dual boiler with a rotary pump.

Any views welcome?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

That's a very subjective and difficult question to answer. The specs are published, so you can see what they are. They all make coffee, and technically have similar features, some are better built and have better components than others...

If you are considering buying one, given the investment, the best thing you can do is visit Bella Barista or somewhere which sells them and have a showroom so you can see them in the flesh.

Good luck.


----------



## 8.5-Bar

I bought the cheaper PL 62 Mara from Bella Barista in January (single boiler, no pid, E61 head) and I think it's great. Certainly more than a match for my barista skills. I also bought a Eureka Atom to go with it and that really brought out the best. I cannot comment on the comparisons you are asking for but here is a link to the Mara page on BB's website. In the middle is a link to a detailed review which might answer some of your questions regarding Lelit quality.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/lelit-mara-62-delux.html

I think BB is a great retailer; very helpful and knowledgeable and after-sales help is excellent. Try and visit them if you can.


----------



## coffeemilk

MediumRoastSteam said:


> That's a very subjective and difficult question to answer. The specs are published, so you can see what they are. They all make coffee, and technically have similar features, some are better built and have better components than others...
> 
> If you are considering buying one, given the investment, the best thing you can do is visit Bella Barista or somewhere which sells them and have a showroom so you can see them in the flesh.
> 
> Good luck.


Yes, I think I might just do that (visit them). Thank you.


----------



## coffeemilk

8.5-Bar said:


> I bought the cheaper PL 62 Mara from Bella Barista in January (single boiler, no pid, E61 head) and I think it's great. Certainly more than a match for my barista skills. I also bought a Eureka Atom to go with it and that really brought out the best. I cannot comment on the comparisons you are asking for but here is a link to the Mara page on BB's website. In the middle is a link to a detailed review which might answer some of your questions regarding Lelit quality.
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/lelit-mara-62-delux.html
> 
> I think BB is a great retailer; very helpful and knowledgeable and after-sales help is excellent. Try and visit them if you can.


Eureka Atom - wow that's a nice set. I was thinking to go with a cheaper grinder but with a more expensive set.

When you steam on that machine what is the steam pressure?


----------



## DavecUK

coffeemilk said:


> How does Lelit pl162t compare to:
> 
> - Expobar Brewtus IV-R,
> 
> - Profitec Pro 700
> 
> - ECM Synchronika &
> 
> - Rocket R58
> 
> in terms of quality and temp stability.
> 
> All of them a with dual boiler with a rotary pump.
> 
> Any views welcome?


Out of all the machines you mention, I think the Lelit Bianca (PL62t) is the machine to go for. Profiling abilities, decent quality, stainless steel boilers, very very very quiet and good stability.

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2018/07/17/lelit-bianca/#more-301


----------



## coffeemilk

DavecUK said:


> Out of all the machines you mention, I think the Lelit Bianca (PL62t) is the machine to go for. Profiling abilities, decent quality, stainless steel boilers, very very very quiet and good stability.
> 
> https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2018/07/17/lelit-bianca/#more-301


Great review! Thank you for the link. I really like it too. ... Two grand is a lot of money so have to think twice.


----------



## DavecUK

coffeemilk said:


> Great review! Thank you for the link. I really like it too. ... Two grand is a lot of money so have to think twice.


it is a great deal of Money I think £1849 to be precise. You need to factor in a great grinder as well to get the most out of profiling, so a 300 grinder isn't really going to do that for you.....the more the better. This means a total outlay in excess of £2300. Never overextend yourself for a machine, it's easy to get carried away with things and regret it later. Equally, not buying what you really want and will stick with for a decade or so, can prove even more expensive as you lose money to upgrade. When people sense weakness in the for sale threads, they wait for a sort "Dutch Auction" as the seller crumbles


----------



## coffeemilk

DavecUK said:


> it's easy to get carried away with things and regret it later


Sooo true.


----------



## leithmike

coffeemilk said:


> How does Lelit pl162t compare to:
> 
> - Expobar Brewtus IV-R,
> 
> - Profitec Pro 700
> 
> - ECM Synchronika &
> 
> - Rocket R58
> 
> in terms of quality and temp stability.
> 
> All of them a with dual boiler with a rotary pump.
> 
> Any views welcome?


I am in a similar position but had been looking at the Quick Mill Vetrano and Alex Duetto until DaveC had pointed out the Lelit Bianca. I'm now inclined to go with that and have noticed that Bella Barista are getting stock in mid-December which you can order now (only 12 left). As I'm in Edinburgh it's difficult to get down to Bella Barista to view so think I'll have to pull the trigger without seeing them in the flesh. I prefer the aesthetics of the Vetrano but DaveC's review and advice suggests that the Bianca is a step-up/forward in technology. After looking at all the comments on the Lelit forum and watching a few videos, the only concerns I have are that the Bianca seems to release a lot of water through the drain chamber(?) compared with the Vetrano and that the steel body may be a bit thinner than some other machines. If DaveC says otherwise then I think I'll just pull the trigger.


----------



## DavecUK

Don't worry about the venting, no Issue there. Case is all stainless not cast iron frame as in some machines. Metal thickness about same as Verona. Super super quiet machine. Get it, you will love it & my userguide & special videos that go with the guide.


----------



## leithmike

DavecUK said:


> Don't worry about the venting, no Issue there. Case is all stainless not cast iron frame as in some machines. Metal thickness about same as Verona. Super super quiet machine. Get it, you will love it & my userguide & special videos that go with the guide.


Thanks for easing my worries Dave. The venting just seems more obvious on the videos of the Bianca than for other machines. I think that is enough for me to go ahead and order.







:good:







:good:


----------



## Jony

The lelit Bianca is £1850 no stock, but I do see a Vesuvius for not much more money in the for sale area. You not thought about that @leithmike


----------



## leithmike

Jony said:


> The lelit Bianca is £1850 no stock, but I do see a Vesuvius for not much more money in the for sale area. You not thought about that @leithmike


Hey Jony. It says stock arriving mid-December so you can pre-order now. As of last night there were 12 available for pre-order. As for the Vesuvius, I think it is a bit advanced for me and not sure I'd get the best out of it. I mainly make milk-based drinks and the profile of the machine looks quite large. I think the Bianca gives me a bit of room to grow into as I'd prob be quite happy with a standard dual boiler but as Dave has pointed out the Bianca is all that plus a little bit more and very good value. Think the last Vesuvius has gone now as I was keeping an eye on them during my indecisiveness! Thanks for advice. Mike

PS - is 4 year back to base warranty with bella barista worth it when it seems there is a big risk of damage during transport? It looks decent value but as I'm in Edinburgh I'd have to courier back down to BB if any probs.


----------



## DavecUK

leithmike said:


> PS - is 4 year back to base warranty with bella barista worth it when it seems there is a big risk of damage during transport? It looks decent value but as I'm in Edinburgh I'd have to courier back down to BB if any probs.


The 4 year warranty deal seems to be the best value as you would expect things to get more expensive in the 4th year. Sure shipping is always a concern, but for many types of problem, you probably wouldn't need or want to ship, but the warranty should still have your back. The other thing to consider is selling the machine, should you ever want to, there's nothing like selling it with fully transferable BB warranty on it. If you don't believe these things are useful for you, or simply want to save the cash and can be fairly self sufficient with problems....then extended warranty isn't right for you and the 2 years free warranty they give will give you some good peace of mind. It's a decision only you can make.


----------



## leithmike

DavecUK said:


> The 4 year warranty deal seems to be the best value as you would expect things to get more expensive in the 4th year. Sure shipping is always a concern, but for many types of problem, you probably wouldn't need or want to ship, but the warranty should still have your back. The other thing to consider is selling the machine, should you ever want to, there's nothing like selling it with fully transferable BB warranty on it. If you don't believe these things are useful for you, or simply want to save the cash and can be fairly self sufficient with problems....then extended warranty isn't right for you and the 2 years free warranty they give will give you some good peace of mind. It's a decision only you can make.


Thanks for this Dave. I think the 4 year warranty is prob best for me.


----------



## 8.5-Bar

coffeemilk said:


> Eureka Atom - wow that's a nice set. I was thinking to go with a cheaper grinder but with a more expensive set.
> 
> When you steam on that machine what is the steam pressure?


The PL62 'Mara' steam pressure is 1 bar according to the gauge on mine.


----------



## coffeemilk

Thank you. Would you like it to be a bit more?


----------



## 8.5-Bar

coffeemilk said:


> Thank you. Would you like it to be a bit more?


Steaming works fine for me at 1 bar. The standard head has two holes and I guess you could change it for a 3 of 4 hole head. I see no reason to though. I'm not running a coffee bar so have no need for very high speed steaming. I think if it had much more 'oomph' I would find it all too easy to blow the milk out of the jug!


----------



## OliG

Deleted, wrong thread.


----------

